# I now write flor HauntersDigest.com



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Congratulations DarkManDustin!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks. Here 'a the article.

The Thrifty Haunter: Prop Knives

Hi, everyone. I'm DarkManDustin , the Thrifty Haunter. My topic for the week is about cheap, but realistic , prop knives. 

The first is the bleeding knife. This one was invented by Tom Savini. It's used for cut scares, such as a butcher character , cutting off a hand. When you slide it across the arm, or wrist, a section of the blade slides out. Inside the knife, there's a tube, which you fill with stage blood. When the blade slides out, the blood is triggered, giving the illusion of the knife cutting through the arm. It costs about $6.00 or $7.00'be provided links , so you can see, and possibly buy it.

My second is the disappearing knife. This is a classic. I used to be a novelty toy , but Halloween retailers have made it realistic. Add some stage blood, and give it to your killer character, and you have a good scare. You can get it at Halloween, and party stores. It 's about $2.00-$3.00. Again, there are links below. 

You can find me on the HauntersDigest forums,
HalloweenForum , and Twitter, @DustinAurand. Thanks for reading. 


Links: 

Bleeding knife: https://www.google.com/search?q=bleeding+knife&client=safari&hl=en&source=univ&tbm=shop&sa=X&ei=pTIyU6_vApLwoASm2YLAAg&ved=0CCMQsxg&biw=320&bih=372#spd=17022463386955824499

http://www.halloweencostumes4u.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=az1578&Store_Code=hal&search=Bleeding+knife&searchoffset=&ProductsPerPage=&filter_cat=&PowerSearch_Begin_Only=&sort=&range_low=&range_high=#.UzI22-29Kc0

Disappearing knife
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/disappearing-knife1/


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats on the gig


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks. I thought it'd be up by now, but he did say that he was busy getting ready for MHC.


----------

